
Show HN: Ryeboard (Pivot) – Part virtual board, part cloud-storage - tyherox
https://www.ryeboard.com/
======
tehskylark
Looks great! Any chance you plan on keeping it open source
[https://github.com/jiansing/ryeboard](https://github.com/jiansing/ryeboard)
(or at least offer a reasonably priced self hosting option)?

~~~
tyherox
Thanks, glad you like it!

That version was forked a long time ago by someone when my repository was
still public - it is not official. I am considering a self-hosted version but
it is not part of my immediate plan I'm afraid :(

